# Havanese Fun Day!!! Come ALL!!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

More fun activities during HCNC's 8/21 Fun Day in Walnut Creek!!
Canine Good Citizen Testing Mary Vincent is an official AKC CGC tester and has graciously offered to test dogs at this event. Dogs must be at least one year old to be tested, altered or unaltered. Those who pass can obtain their official AKC CGC certification. Feel free to email your training questions to Mary at [email protected] and please RSVP for this event.
Cost: $10.00
Requirement: Dogs must be 12 months or older 
RSVP please to Kathleen Smart at [email protected] 
Show-N-Go Fun for all Neezers (altered and unaltered)! An opportunity to learn some basic conformation skills at a fun event with no pressure ☺ Prizes for Can't Hold His/Her Licker, Best Smile, Best Strut, Highest Bounce, . . . . . . . ( whatever the judge decides!!!)
Cost: $5.00
Requirement: Dogs who are 3 months or older and are current on their vaccinations
(No puppies under 3 months are allowed at any club function)
Exclusions: Havanese who are AKC Champions (sorry)
DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR CHAIR AND A SALAD TO SHARE!!!
More Info 
When: Saturday, August 21, 2010m 11am to 2pm or so
Where: Southwest end of Larkey Park in Walnut Creek (on Larkey Lane near Second Avenue)
More: Plan on a light lunch and a fun social time. We'll set up ex-pens so the dogs can play but be sure to bring a leash for walking
Check the club website, TheHCNC.Com , for updates and detailed directions 
RSVP to Kathleen Smart at [email protected]


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG!!! It's Northern California overload!!! National's then this!! Thx for all the hard work that is involved with ALL these events!! 

So blessed to have Hav's, Havforum AND live in N. CA!!! :amen:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would love to bring Gage and do this but I will be home already. Sounds like it will be alot of fun!


----------

